# Memorial Day



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2012)

First we would like to thank any of the servicemen and women here and out there for their service and sacrifices. None of you can be thanked enough. NEXT what are y'all eatin tomorrow. Smoked pullpork and brisket- N Carolina style-she tells me-I just tend the smoker for 22 hrs. Also I smell like apple smoke this year for 2 days. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2012)

My best good friend has to work tomorrow. :cray: but she's doing something with chicken this evening and I'm doing whatever she wants. 



"Nuff of that too. Okay I might also throw something on the barby as well. 


:bbq2:

I always think of Jimmy now whenever I see the bbq grill. 


:rotflmao3:


----------



## Twig Man (May 27, 2012)

I too what like to thank all who served and sacrificed for our nation.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> My best good friend has to work tomorrow. :cray: but she's doing something with chicken this evening and I'm doing whatever she wants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 kEVIN

i'M GOING TO HAVE A NICE BIG FBE SANDWICH STUFFED WITH MESQUITE ROASTED TO PERFECTION AND TOPPED WITH A MANGO BURL GLAZE  :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:

:ROTFLMAO3:


----------



## kweinert (May 27, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> First we would like to thank any of the servicemen and women here and out there for their service and sacrifices. None of you can be thanked enough. NEXT what are y'all eatin tomorrow. Smoked pullpork and brisket- N Carolina style-she tells me-I just tend the smoker for 22 hrs. Also I smell like apple smoke this year for 2 days. Enjoy your holiday.



Nothing major eating-wise here. Basically hamburgers, hotdogs, brats, etc. The big thing is the family getting together.

US Army, retired.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2012)

I guess I should have added- Mom- 3 kids 2 almost kids and 5 grandkids. Without the family there would be no holiday....................


----------



## JMC (May 27, 2012)

I would like to say "Thanks to all who in any way serves to help us keep our FREEDOMS"


----------



## BangleGuy (May 27, 2012)

JMC said:


> I would like to say "Thanks to all who in any way serves to help us keep our FREEDOMS"



Absolutely. My deepest appreciation to those who keep us free.
[attachment=6075]


----------

